# basic commands and tricks



## littlepaws (May 5, 2004)

i question there ability to be trained to be tought to sit, lye down, stand up, and ect. is it posible? i question this because of their small size.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

It was not hard to train my Maltese, but all I have taught him so far is to "sit". He caught on quickly, but you have to be persistant. Train young puppies for 10 minutes at a time.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar has also been taught to sit.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker sits, lies down, gives paw, gives the other paw, and sits up, but he refuses to roll over...sit and paw were the easiest for me, just takes time.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi and I started a Puppy Kindergarten class last Monday. My local ARL offers them. It is a 6 week course. There are 11 puppies in the class and 3 instructors.

So far I really like it. It is a clicker class and Lexi caught on pretty quickly when we were doing it at home. Problem is that when we were in class she was WAY more interested in the other dogs. She would not listen to me at all. For the next class I am going to bring some cheese and hot dogs cut up into really small pieces. Lexi goes nuts anytime she sees me with these at home. I normally only give her a small piece because I don't want her to have too much human food. The instructor recommend bringing treats that they will only get when they come to the class. This way they will be more likely to pay attention to you. Well we will see how it goes next Monday. :lol:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

it took parker a little while to grasp lie down...now im working on head down, so when he is lying down he puts his head down too, but right now i have to touch the top of his head and then he will do it. he likes to respond to hand signals which is unfortunate. i tried without using my hands and it was impossible. :wacko:


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I think they are VERY smart....Morgan has learned to sit, lay down, come when he is called all the basics he needs and was very easy to train. Also taught him a very cute thing too...I say "Momma kisses" and he comes over and tips his head so I can his him on his forehead 

(This from the little guy who I couldnt' potty train with the bell? He thought it was used to ask for cookies instead of telling me he had to go potty? lmbo)


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

-_-


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

TY Nicole. He is one of my loves of my life









You are right though, they decide what is going to be and what isn't, I think lol they are wonderful little babies. I can't picture my life without him. Wouldn't mind another, but I have a house full now! lol


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I would also love another Maltese, but not right now. We also have a Golden Retreiver and a Basset Hound. Everytime the Maltese gets next to the Golden Retreiver the Golden Retreiver looks at me like "What is that thing?". Lol! I don't know what he'd do if there were two.


----------

